# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Rachel, art-robot, Jan De Coster, Slightly Overdone, Antwerp Area, Belgium

## Airicist

Developer - Jan De Coster

Slightly Overdone

Home page - sulu.be/Rachel

----------


## Airicist

Rachel the Robot at Pictoplasma Portrait Gallery
May 10, 2014




> It was time to shake up the mainly male gang of Robots in the studio. Rachel's special ability is melting Robot hearts, and possibly even some human hearts too. She will be part of the Pictoplasma 10th anniversary Portrait Gallery. She will be on display in KAUFHAUS JANDORF Brunnenstr. 19-21, Berlin Mitte from the 1th to the 11th of May 2014. Then she will be on her way to Monterrey, Mexico.

----------

